# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ndjenja apo llogjika?

## showgirl

Cfare perdorni me teper ne dashuri: ndjenjen apo llogjiken?

----------


## bebushja

Ne dashuri perdoret ndjenja me shume ,por e lidhur me llogjiken(zemra+truri)gjithmone ,,,se ndjenjat po nuk u kontrolluan nga mendimi nuk meret vendimi per nje veprim te caktuar.

----------


## aspira

Une kam nje 'problem' nese mund ta quaj keshtu dhe dua te me ndohmoni me mendimet tuaja gjithashtu:
 jam i ndjeshem ne dashuri por logjika me futet kudo ne cdo moment dhe nuk i le ndjenjat te lira te shfyhen.
psh. arsueja nuk me le t;'i besoj per shume gjera ose nuk me le te shprehem plotesisht si dua sepse ta zeme mund t'i rritet mendja(kot po ia fus).
 Si mendon ti showgirl?

----------


## Izadora

varet sa i dashuruar je

ndjenja+ logjika keto shkojne paralel me njera tjetren
vetem llogjik    quhesh e ftoht
vetem ndjenja   quhesh e ceket

----------


## BaBa

> Cfare perdorni me teper ne dashuri: ndjenjen apo llogjiken?




_
asnjeren nga keto dyja qe ke then ti.

me teper perdoret parja sot ._

----------


## Izadora

Paraja nuk eshte gjithcka ne kete bot

ndjenja + llogjika jane dominuse ne nje lidhje

----------


## BaBa

_ngaqe kto te dyja i kam ndjenja + llogjika.

kshu qe shkruajta paren (:


PS: kush tha qe parja eshte gjithcka?!
eshte dicka qe pa ate sjeton dot,
 e dobishme po aq sa dhe dashuria._

----------


## Blue_sky

Natyrisht qe ia nisim nga llogjika; shihet nese karajfili ne fjala i ploteson kushtet baze pastaj fillojjne e lirohen gradualisht digat emocionale. S'do bejme krushqi me mullaxhiun tani vetem se ka te prapmet e bukura.

----------


## JOY

> Cfare perdorni me teper ne dashuri: ndjenjen apo llogjiken?


Me  e mira eshte nje balance e tyre, por kjo eshte e pamundur te arrihet, as eshte arritur ndonjehere dhe as ka per tua rritur. Kjo e ben jeten dhe dashurine qe eshte pjese e pandashme e saj, interesante dhe te komplikuar.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Cfare perdorni me teper ne dashuri: ndjenjen apo llogjiken?


Te dyja!Ndjenjat jane ato qe me lidhin shpirterisht me te dhe logjika eshte ajo qe me mban me kembe ne toke.Nuk jam nga ato qe kur dashuroj,humbas logjiken.Per mendimin tim dashurite qe udhehiqen vetem nga ndjenjat,jane ato "te semurat" qe heret a vone demtojne dhe lendojne ate qe dashuron ne kete menyre.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Fillimisht perdoret ndjenja me nje fare llogjike, pastaj vetem ndjenja por kur shikohet qe eshte reciproke edhe nga partneri.

Shkurt sado te mundohemi ndjenja nuk ndahet kurre nga llogjika, perderisa te dyja jane pjese te qenies sone.

----------


## E=mc²

Te dyja jane te sinkronizuara me njera tjetren. Nese nuk kan harmoni ateher nuk ecin asnjeher gjerat nuk mund ti cosh larg. Prandaj jemi qenia me perfekte, sepse kemi mundesin te llogjikojme dhe te ndjejme.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Ndjenj - Llogjike

Asnjehere nuk humbet kjo lidhje ! gjithmone jane te lidhura bashk...sepse kshu eshte e strukturuar qenia njerezore. Nganjehere zbehet njera dhe shkelqen me shum tjetra...por asnjehere nuk humbasin kto te 2-ja !

Do thoja qe ne menyre perpjestimisht te barabarte duhen perdorur te 2-ja ...nuk mund te thuash ndjenja vetem ose llogjika vetem.

Do ti thoja te gjith atyre qe thone me shume ndjenja qe nuk eshte ashtu. Se kjo ndodh vetem ne rastin kur ndjenja qe shprehet eshte ajo e mire...po kur eshte ndjenja e keqe..??? Si ja beni ?

Psh te ka genjyer per dicka...jo shume serioze...normalisht ti merzitesh...ndjenja shkon ne merzitje...me pas ne urrejtje...pse nuk e ndan? Se funksionon llogjika : ti nuk mund te hedhesh posht gjithcka ke ndertuar me te vetem per nje genjeshter qe tek e fundit nuk sjell dem!

Ndjenja eshte e luhatshme ne disa raste...ndersa llogjika eshte pak a shum ekuilibri ne kte mes.

Mos u nxitoni  :shkelje syri:

----------


## showgirl

> Une kam nje 'problem' nese mund ta quaj keshtu dhe dua te me ndohmoni me mendimet tuaja gjithashtu:
>  jam i ndjeshem ne dashuri por logjika me futet kudo ne cdo moment dhe nuk i le ndjenjat te lira te shfyhen.
> psh. arsueja nuk me le t;'i besoj per shume gjera ose nuk me le te shprehem plotesisht si dua sepse ta zeme mund t'i rritet mendja(kot po ia fus).
>  Si mendon ti showgirl?


Mendoj thjesht qe duhet te jesh Vetvetja (jo i konstruktuar) ....ashtu si te te vije dhe si ta ndjesh...per me teper ne dashuri. Sepse ka shume njerez qe VENDOSIN; te jem keshtu apo te jem ashtu, tani apo pastaj?? Une per vete nuk arrij te Zgjedh edhe pse kur meditoj zbuloj se ne veprimet e mia jam sjedhur spontanisht ne te dyja menyrat.

----------


## Apollyon

> Natyrisht qe ia nisim nga llogjika; shihet nese karajfili ne fjala i ploteson kushtet baze pastaj fillojjne e lirohen gradualisht digat emocionale. S'do bejme krushqi me mullaxhiun tani vetem se ka te prapmet e bukura.


E drejte kjo.

Me pare llogjika sdiskutohet.

----------


## [Perla]

Nqs mbizoterojne emocionet atehere vlen te rrish ne nje cep duke bere rolin e budallait e duke pranuar gjithcka e duke i besuar gjithckaje ...

Nqs mbizoteron logjika, ne disa raste kur logjika kalon ca kufinj atehere fillon e behet paranojake (tip i fiksuar)

Dashuri pa emocione nuk ka pasi edhe vete  dashuria eshte nje emocion qe lind ne logjike dhe ushqehet prej saj ne cdo moment duke mos i kaluar kufinjte dhe duke qene gjithmone me syte e hapur, dmth eshte ideja "dashuri me kembe ne toke".

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

*Normale qe logjika......*

----------


## Solomoni

Perdorim ndjenjën në dashuri, por ç'fatkeqesi. Do te ishte me mire te perdorim llogjiken se ca vajza dashurojne hora e ca djeme vajza te perdala(e kam fjalen per dashurine e jo per kenaqesi seksuale).

*Ata qe i duam s'na duan dhe ata qe na duan s'i duam!*

----------


## Warning

Qe  te dyja  bashke,njera  pa tjetren smund te bejne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [LoTi]

> Cfare perdorni me teper ne dashuri: ndjenjen apo llogjiken?


Per mendimin tim, nese nuk perdor ndjenjat nuk ndjen asgje! Nese nuk perdor Llogjiken nuk kupton asgje!

----------

